# f2



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi just wanted to ask if anyone of you have an f2 cockerpoo or any reason why not to buy one


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

one thing you need to watch with the F2 is that in a litter you will more than likly get 1 very poodley pup(tite poodle curls) and one very spanial(smooth face) you breeder should be able to pick out heas pups from a couple of weeks old. 


in saying that it has been seen in f1 to get cockapoos that faver one breed more than the other.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a F2 black cockapoo who actually lives with my parents, so he is their dog now but a massive part of my life, always ... he is a stunning looking cockapoo and yes some F2 litters do have throwbacks and Kendal is correct in saying this can been seen in F1 litters too ... 

I personally like F1, F1B and F2, F3, F4 ..... just pick a cockapoo you like the look of and one which has been raised well and you will have a lovely happy puppy


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My constant message is health testing before breeding and this becomes even more vital once you move beyond the F1 generation. As with pedigrees you then also need to add looking at the dogs used to make sure interbreeding is minimised otherwise you could be doubling up on genetic problems.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

For an F2 you need to know what two types of cockapoos have been crossed. Is it ok to have an American toy cockapoo crossed with an English miniature cockapoo? I don't know but I think this is what our breeder did with her last litter. The litter we bought from were F1B's so only one type of cockapoo and a pedigree poodle involved, although two sizes of poodle in the mix. I would be wary of buying further generations without scrutinising the mixes of all the dogs involved.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We have an F2 - Ruby. She's adorable and wouldn't see why anyone wouldn't want an F2. The great thing about cockapoos is that they are all a little bit different.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the majority of people on the forum have an F1 purely because they are the most available cross at the moment. Agree with points re health testing but apart from that ....a Cockapoo is a Cockapoo and I certainly wouldn't dismiss the idea of an F2 in the future (though a Greyhound and two Cockapoos are plenty for now!).

Karen xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

These are my F2 cockapoos home bred they are fabulous judge for your self , but make sure you buy from a reputable person with honest reputation...

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/dscf0289h.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

They are gorgeous Janice!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving your F2's Janice .... but Munchy will always be my favourite


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Our rosie is an f2 cockapoo. Although shes only 10 weeks old, she certainly does seem to look more like a spaniel at the moment.....ohhh but shes gorgeous and we love her to bits! Compared to our 2 westies, shes more intelligent!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

janice your f2s are absolutely beautiful!! I have an f4 but have bred f2s,there is always at least one puppy that will look and moult like a cocker but the others are just like all other cockapoos xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Janice - they are adorable! I agree that any type of cockapoo is acceptable. I would happily buy a further generation if the breeding had been carefully done. After all, I have a Cockapoo-poo but he looks like a normal cockapoo! Just make sure the breeder has done their homework on health testing and has carefully matched the dogs in the mix.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would love an F2 next time but the health tests that the breeder carries out will end up being the deciding factor of where my next puppy comes from. 

Just as an aside a really lovely lady who lives nearby bought an F1 Cockapoo and he moults and looks completely like a Cocker spaniel. He also happens to be gorgoeus, well behaved and she is thrilled to bits becuase he is a great family dog despite his lack of fluffiness! I have never come across this is an F1 before but she saw the parents aswell!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

*love your cockapoos*



romeo said:


> These are my F2 cockapoos home bred they are fabulous judge for your self , but make sure you buy from a reputable person with honest reputation...
> 
> URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/dscf0289h.jpg/]
> 
> ...


They are so cute., thanks for sharing the pictures of them. I have been to meet a breeder she and her family are very nice and her dogs were super , but is nice to find out about cockapoos from all the owners on this club.thanks maddy


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

*thanks*



RubyCockapoo said:


> We have an F2 - Ruby. She's adorable and wouldn't see why anyone wouldn't want an F2. The great thing about cockapoos is that they are all a little bit different.


Thank you Ruby looks a darling and cant wait to get my f2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Maddy ... great to hear you are thinking about getting a F2 .. where or who is your breeder? You may find relative cockapoos on here which is always fun


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I've only ever met F1 cockerpoos. I suppose you will get a bit more variety in F2s but they'll still all be fabulous!

I have an F2 labradoodle, and he is much the same as other generation labradoodles but there was a real mix of coat types in his litter. Although you get a lot more variety in an f1 labradoodle litter than you do with cockerpoos. I know labradoodles of lots of gens who range from a slightly wispy Labrador to a full on poodle coat. Cockerpoos generally seem much more consistent in coat type.


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

We hope to get our puppy from Nicki in Berkshire we are on the puppy waiting list, so hope we will hear something soon as her dogs were lovely


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi maddy, would that be nickki allerton who lives just outside of newbury? Thats who we got our rosie from...shes 10 weeks old now and adorable


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

*My f1 mounts too!*



Sezra said:


> Just as an aside a really lovely lady who lives nearby bought an F1 Cockapoo and he moults and looks completely like a Cocker spaniel. He also happens to be gorgoeus, well behaved and she is thrilled to bits becuase he is a great family dog despite his lack of fluffiness! I have never come across this is an F1 before but she saw the parents aswell!


My Milo is F1 moults and looks very spaniel though recently getting wavy. Doubt he will ever be very fluffy. Can't imagine his face ever changing though it's really handsome cocker spaniel! I think it happens more often than we think! He's wonderful and we adore him!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks i have found another member that has same breeder, lovely to be in contact with kitty 4


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Our 6 month old black cockapoo is also from Nicki and he is beautiful


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi nice to hear from you, how is your pup settling in have you any photos of him.


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

It would be great if you coiod post a photo whose is his mum? Ruby is rosies mum.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Jessie was Bodger's mum and he was born in July, there were 6 in his litter. I will post some pictures as soon as possible. He is black with a white bib.


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi it would be lovely to see photos of Bodger, how did he settle in when you bought him home, have you got any other pets, as i have a house rabbit and hoping when i get puppy they will be ok. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

When brought Bodger home we had bought a puppy play pen from Croft on Line which he settled in straight away. We toileted him frequently and had no problems with him using the garden and at night a puppy pad. We put him to bed at 10.30 p.m. and I came down to him at 7.00 a.m. From the first night we never heard sound from him. He was clean at night first and then dry and by 4 months he has been fully house trained. He has a crate but to be honest we have continued to use the puppy play pen as he is quite happy in that at night although he spends very little time in it in the day, just when we go out. We don't leave him more than an hour or so at present.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say I don't know what he is like with other pets as we only have Bodger. He is great with our grandchildren though, very tolerant. He is quite a determined character so we need to be firm with him, but he is very cute.


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks very much for helpful info,he sounds like a super dog,my husband bought me a puppy playpen for christmas as i had seen Nicki s and sort it was a good idea. Just got to wait for puppy now Love to Bodger x


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

*Pictures of Bodger*

Here are some photos of Bodger (I hope) you will note he helps me with my step exercises every day.


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

maddy said:


> Hi it would be lovely to see photos of Bodger, how did he settle in when you bought him home, have you got any other pets, as i have a house rabbit and hoping when i get puppy they will be ok. Thanks for any info.


Hi maddy,
We have 2 westies, one is 13 years old and the other is 9 years old, we also have 4 cats and 3 hamsters. Rosie has bonded really well with the 2 dogs and also 3 of the cats. Harvey, one of our bengals, is abit of a whoosie, and likes to keep to himself. Rosie does get over excited at times and tries to climb ontop of the cats, but they usually put her in her place! 
Is your rabbit kept indoors? Im sure if you gradually introduced your pup to the rabbit, they would Be fine, although i should imagine the pup would want to play lots, and get abit too boistrous, so i would supervise.


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,
Bodger looks gorgeous, beautiful coat. How much does he weigh and whats his height? I remember seeing his mum in the utility room on our first visit to nicki's.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

He is 7.9kg weight and 38cms height. He was quite small when we got him but he is doing well.


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Bodger is a darling, its lovely to see all the photos of him thanks


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Kitty4 said:


> Hi maddy,
> We have 2 westies, one is 13 years old and the other is 9 years old, we also have 4 cats and 3 hamsters. Rosie has bonded really well with the 2 dogs and also 3 of the cats. Harvey, one of our bengals, is abit of a whoosie, and likes to keep to himself. Rosie does get over excited at times and tries to climb ontop of the cats, but they usually put her in her place!
> Is your rabbit kept indoors? Im sure if you gradually introduced your pup to the rabbit, they would Be fine, although i should imagine the pup would want to play lots, and get abit too boistrous, so i would supervise.


Hi sounds like you have a busy home. Our rabbit is always indoors he has an indoor cage and comes out in the evenings, so we are hoping the puppy gets on ok with him. Nicki has told us about another lady who had two indoor rabbits and they get on well with her cockapoo puppy ,but she did take the puppy at 7 weeks after talking with vet, Nicki is going to pass on her details


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi how do you find Bodgers coat for grooming, as he looks very nice. How about bathing ?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi

At present his coat does not matt but from other posts I guess this will change as he gets older, I brush him everyday.

I have bathed him a couple of times but mostly we wash his paws and if necessary his tummy when we get back from walks. We give him a dry with my hairdryer as we find he can take quite a while to dry naturally.


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi how do you get on with grooming Bodger he looks nice, and what about bathing


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry posted message again


----------

